# Storm last night, Flooded the Beetle when window drops by its self (been doing it and I checked last night)



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

As much as my wife loves her beetle, even she is pissed off this morning. She went out this morning and discovered that her seat and floor are completely soaked. A huge storm came in last night and when it was starting I went down to check it since twice last week it came down about 3 " on its own in the night.

So now VW has their head up their ass AGAIN with a load of BS deny deny deny deny... I heard nothing about how they have amazing customer service... What a load of crap! They are starting to be worse than FORD.... and I didn't think anyone could be as bad as Ford 

We live in an Apartment and the window going down in the middle of the night is not alright, especially in an area that gets Thunderstorms in the middle of the night. 

Sorry, mostly a rant but heads up to taping your window up if a storm is coming


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

When you say VW, do you mean VWoA or the dealer? A call to VWoA should result in them putting you into a priority list for the new motor, a full detail of the car to deal with the water, and a buy-back if mold becomes a problem due to the moisture inside the car due to the defect. Of course how you approach them affects the outcome. If you're beligerant, it will get you back the same.

I'd suggest you call VW customer care instead of dealing with the locals.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

VR6Now said:


> _Of course how you approach them affects the outcome. If you're beligerant, it will get you back the same._


This.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> This.


My fiancee called first and was very polite. I tried polite until i was told to TAPE my window shut


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Its a good looking ride too. To bad the company backing it is like a ghost.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

that is absolutely crazy, i'm sorry to hear that
i've contacted vwoa about my window issues with nothing yet, they keep calling me every 2 days with the same lines...


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> that is absolutely crazy, i'm sorry to hear that
> i've contacted vwoa about my window issues with nothing yet, they keep calling me every 2 days with the same lines...


what a pita. Im fighting a ton of medical issues right now and I thought Insurance companies and Hospitals were a pain to deal with.

The worst part is that from one dealership to the next they have different answers. The fact that this is the AGE OF TECHNOLOGY and they are not on the same page for such a wide spread problem is just disgusting.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TexasBulldog said:


> My fiancee called first and was very polite. I tried polite until i was told to TAPE my window shut


Who did you call


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Time to read up on Texas lemon laws, take it in for required amount of times and get the car bought back. You're never going to be satisfied and ranting isn't going make the car any better.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Its a good looking ride too. To bad the company backing it is like a ghost.


Hey, this that an HDR photo, great detail and contrast


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> Hey, this that an HDR photo, great detail and contrast


Yeah, I was using my Nikon D7000 and i tried a $5 App on my mac called HDR Darkroom. It was a 1 image HDR attempt instead the the proper 3 image way of doing HDR correctly.

She is very happy with it other than the window. We have fought VWoA and the local dealership with at least 10 calls each and each time VWoA tells us we have to take it in to the shop to get it diagnosed and they refuse to just let her leave it there and they say "Nothing we can do" and then VWoA says "a trip there lasting 10 minutes isn't sufficient" and they say we must leave it there to have the window motor itself inspected. 

how can 2 companies both being VW not get on the same page?

Tomorrow I am taking the pile of crap there, calling VWoA and when the idiot on the other side says its not sufficient I am handing the phone to the Manager and the service writer who say they won't give a rental and keep the car overnight to inspect properly.

All my jobs have been Customer Service based and if i gave this kind of "Service" i would be fired. Their ability to work with customers who have dropped $20k+ is despicable. I don't know how they can possibly think they are doing a good job. Its unacceptable and I will go their daily from now on to put the pressure on them. Screw with me and you will regret it. Last time i had a problem with a company I took a work truck and covered the side with the problem and parked it outside the dealership for all to see. I swear that and wrapping the bug in vinyl with all their excuses is coming too.

JOe


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> As much as my wife loves her beetle, even she is pissed off this morning. She went out this morning and discovered that her seat and floor are completely soaked. A huge storm came in last night and when it was starting I went down to check it since twice last week it came down about 3 " on its own in the night.
> 
> So now VW has their head up their ass AGAIN with a load of BS deny deny deny deny... I heard nothing about how they have amazing customer service... What a load of crap! They are starting to be worse than FORD.... and I didn't think anyone could be as bad as Ford
> 
> ...


Are you telling me that without the electrical system on the window goes all the way down by itself. I find that hard to believe. Where does it get power to go down. Now my window sometimes does not go all the way up leaving about a half inch open. A do a window reset and it closes. I have never heard of an electric window going down by itself. Very strange to say the least.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch reported the same issue of windows going down on their own.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

cbugrun said:


> Are you telling me that without the electrical system on the window goes all the way down by itself. .



It's not as common as the "upsy downsy" syndrome but it happens on some 2012's. I know this for a fact because it has now happened four times to me.

The first time it happened I thought I'd lost my mind and somehow put the windows down instead of up when I locked up my bug.

The second time I knew for a fact that I'd put them up and couldn't believe it happened. I searched the internet and found out that Aonarch also had this happen to his 2.5L which was also built in April. I contacted VWoA and they suggested that until I can get it into service that I put a tarp on it at night.

The third time it happened I the interior got S O A K E D from a severe thunderstorm. This time I had been parked for nearly 3 days and checked the windows every few hours to make sure they were up. However sometime between 2am and 9am they mysteriously went down. Not just a couple inches but all the way.

The fourth time was just about 30 minutes ago... yes it's raining and the car has been sitting for 2 days unused.

I have an appointment for the morning but service already told me they are out of stock on the German motors but will attempt a fix. I'm telling them to just keep the car inside until the German motors arrive and to monitor mold growth as I am highly allergic to mold and suffer from medical conditions that would make me susceptible to infections and pneumonia.

I have reset the system and had it happen. I've inched it up and it happened. I even left it unlocked and it happened. So... ya?????


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like a box of matches is in order, I hate to say it, that is what happens when anything is built in Mexico! Bombardier aircraft moved operations there from Kansas, and they can't get One aircraft fuselage to pass engineering specs, it is all composite. Thats what you get for going cheap.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Are you telling me that without the electrical system on the window goes all the way down by itself. I find that hard to believe. Where does it get power to go down. Now my window sometimes does not go all the way up leaving about a half inch open. A do a window reset and it closes. I have never heard of an electric window going down by itself. Very strange to say the least.


In the sticky above there are 4 reports of this happening plus Anochary's post also.

I know how mechanics work, all i can gather without actually taking the panel/wrap/and whatever else covering the gaps to see the mech, Im assuming that there is the ability for it to come down due to leverage from where the arm is stilling. Going up should almost max out the mechanism to a point that it almost locks it out mechanically and not needing the motor to lock it out.

I haven't seen the inside of this panel yet so i can't be sure but thats the only thing that makes sense.

If i didn't see it first hand by truly checking the windows last night by ROLLING them up and looked with a flashlight to see that the windows in fact went up that extra blip when you shut the door. I was very careful with it because of this car's gremlins. My fiance had it happen 2 other times last week and it was hard to believe but it really did it. Im not kidding.

JOe


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

See, These people had the same experience 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sue-thread&p=78505618&viewfull=1#post78505618



> I came out yesterday morning (not that kind of coming out) to find both my windows down and a wet interior. Getting really really pissed off now.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sue-thread&p=78516855&viewfull=1#post78516855



> My window will not stay up. It's already been rained on once. It's an unacceptable issue to have a window that won't shut and there is NO FIX.
> 
> I'm returning my beetle and getting a GTI. I love how the 2012 Beetle drives and looks and it's disappointing. oh well.
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sue-thread&p=78554760&viewfull=1#post78554760



> Water in my car again today, argggggg. it did not close fully and I was in a hurry all day. It rained like crazy and now wet inside.
> 
> I have had it. I'd call the dealer, but they are unorganized idiots'


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5714432-Aonarch-s-Beetle-The-Saga-Begins/page4



> Two mornings in a row my passenger window magically rolled itself down in the middle of the night...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TexasBulldog said:


> See, These people had the same experience
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sue-thread&p=78505618&viewfull=1#post78505618
> 
> ...


^ Last one is mine.

My passenger window rolled itself down ~once a week during the ownership. Twice in a row. My interior kept getting rained in constantly. Even though VW bought my Beetle back, they never fully acknowledged the magic window.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Who are you using in san antonio? I took my CC to vw of alamo heights and was about to flip **** the day I brought it to them. I miss good ol rodeast. Hope you get it all fixed! I remember you posting up not to long ago when you guys bought it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Who are you using in san antonio? I took my CC to vw of alamo heights and was about to flip **** the day I brought it to them. I miss good ol rodeast. Hope you get it all fixed! I remember you posting up not to long ago when you guys bought it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Going through ANCERIA off of Bandera. The 1st time the window started glitching I brought it to the dealership and showed the manager and a few salesmen. The manager of the location saw it and I asked "If i tint this thing are you guys going to come at me saying it was the Tint being to thick or some BS excuse like that?" And he said "No, NO.. NO... Thats ridiculous... Tint wouldn't do that. We'll get it taken care of, this isn't something VW is just going to forget about with so many people very upset about it"

Tomorrow im going in. VWoA said that the last trip into the dealership said "We have no service records or nothing showing you guys were there and the service manager has looked at it" What an idiot. IM going to start doing business there at the dealership and start passing the phone back and forth so they can't try at crap again.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I would definitely look into the lemon Law. I've heard sending the dealer a letter in regards to the issue usually will get them to do something. If not lemon Law kicks in and you get the full purchase price after taxes back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Man that sucks!!!! I say that Lemon-lawing the car or new car.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Sounds like someone forgot to close their window... 

The moderator of this site attempted to contain all of the threads associated with the windows topic to one thread so one could easily find the info in one location, however, and most unfortunately additional threads on the same subject keep popping up making it almost impossible to keep up with the topic in a reasonable fashion. The issue will be resolved once they figure out the problem. Until then, all we can do is wait. It will all be covered under our warranty, otherwise we can all file one big class-action law suit and take care of this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5779863-OFFICIAL-Beetle-window-issue-thread

Nuff Said...


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

cbugrun said:


> Are you telling me that without the electrical system on the window goes all the way down by itself. I find that hard to believe. Where does it get power to go down.


From the battery, like everything else electrical in the car. Let's think about your statement for a second... How exactly would the car unlock/lock once it's been turned off if there's no electricity? You don't actually think the electrical system magically shuts down completely/disconnects when you turn the car off do you?

Op sorry to hear you're having this problem as well. I don't even own a beetle and I even know about this problem. Be persistent with them (and as polite as you can which I'm sure is extremely hard to do) and hopefully everything will be worked out to your satisfaction :beer:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

JettaMobile said:


> From the battery, like everything else electrical in the car. Let's think about your statement for a second... How exactly would the car unlock/lock once it's been turned off if there's no electricity? You don't actually think the electrical system magically shuts down completely/disconnects when you turn the car off do you?
> 
> Op sorry to hear you're having this problem as well. I don't even own a beetle and I even know about this problem. Be persistent with them (and as polite as you can which I'm sure is extremely hard to do) and hopefully everything will be worked out to your satisfaction :beer:



For the record, I don't have the same problem. My windows never magically rolled themselves down during the night and when I walk up to my car the doors don't magically open if I don't have the key fab in my hand or pocket. I still have to touch the door handle to either unlock or lock the car. So you see it takes some kind of human intervention to lock or unlock the car unless the tooth fairy lives in your garage and does it magically.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

cbugrun said:


> For the record, I don't have the same problem. My windows never magically rolled themselves down during the night and when I walk up to my car the doors don't magically open if I don't have the key fab in my hand or pocket. I still have to touch the door handle to either unlock or lock the car. So you see it takes some kind of human intervention to lock or unlock the car unless the tooth fairy lives in your garage and does it magically.


Even though it hasn't happened to you that doesn't mean it's impossible. The facts are that it is happening to the OP and that it is a well known and documented phenomenon. This in turn must also mean that yes, there is a power source that allows the windows to roll themselves down. That's all I'm really trying to make clear (although I did so somewhat condescendingly in my first post, apologies). I agree that it sounds absurd, but it really is happening, and that's why people are so upset. They're buying brand new cars that have an issue fresh off the lot.

Also, if the beetles have the same feature that my gti has, it actually will lock the doors on its own in one specific instance. Start with the car locked from the outside so the alarm system is active. Next, unlock the doors, but don't open anything, wait for a minute or two, and the car automatically re-locks as a safety measure with no user input required. It's not magic, but it is pretty neat. Give it a try.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

JettaMobile said:


> Even though it hasn't happened to you that doesn't mean it's impossible. The facts are that it is happening to the OP and that it is a well known and documented phenomenon. This in turn must also mean that yes, there is a power source that allows the windows to roll themselves down. That's all I'm really trying to make clear (although I did so somewhat condescendingly in my first post, apologies). I agree that it sounds absurd, but it really is happening, and that's why people are so upset. They're buying brand new cars that have an issue fresh off the lot.
> 
> Also, if the beetles have the same feature that my gti has, it actually will lock the doors on its own in one specific instance. Start with the car locked from the outside so the alarm system is active. Next, unlock the doors, but don't open anything, wait for a minute or two, and the car automatically re-locks as a safety measure with no user input required. It's not magic, but it is pretty neat. Give it a try.


Went to a Gun Show today with a buddy of mine who happens to be an electrician and I asked him about the automatic windows going down by themselves. He said although it is highly unlikely it is possible because the windows run off the battery. He said there could be some kind of short in the electrical system that might cause the windows to come down. So I guess I stand corrected. However, the only reason I responded to your post is it was so condescending and I am glad your realized it and I absolutely accept your apology. Hopefully, Volkswagen will find a fix for the windows and we can all post about something positive.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Always on*

In IT we go with K.I.S.S., keep it simple stupid... not to anyone here, just means try the obvious first... 

Right now the obvious is the stupid motors they put in these windows. They don't roll up, they dont pinch close, and since the blinking light on the door tells me there is current of some type always running through the car as well as sensors that are always ready to detect if I am near the car, the windows spontaneously backing down would not surprise me with this car at all. (hows that for a grammatically incorrect run on sentence.)

I'd get the motors first, I just received an email from McKinney VW to bring mine in about 4 weeks.


----------



## lilybean (Sep 1, 2012)

*2012 Beetle Window Stinks*

My Beetle is having the same problem. My interior keeps getting wet, to keep this from happening I have to climb out the passenger side door. VW told me to carry plastic around and I told them to go f themselves. The customer care rep was named Amy, she was an evil person. 

I submitted the forms to lemon law and to the BBB. They received the paperwork today so they have 10 days to respond to me. The dealership wanted to do a buy back on my car but VW would not authorize it. I asked the VW rep what is going to happen when I get mold in my car and she said that is the dealers problem and not VW!!!! 

They sent me a check for two car payments and that was a nice gesture, but I just want my windows fixed!!!!


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Patience is a virtue... 
Until your patience turns into mold in your car.....


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> Patience is a virtue...
> Until your patience turns into mold in your car.....


 All material in cars these days are non-organic, no mold can form. I would not worry about it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Babie said:


> All material in cars these days are non-organic, no mold can form. I would not worry about it.


 :screwy: 

Mold, mildew, rust, and corrosion. It will happen.


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Woah! Bad advice. Mold can grow on almost any surface. It can definitely grow inside a car. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess I am really lucky. While I do have the window problem, my windows have never rolled all the way down over night although in my case I would not be as much of an issue because my car is garaged. If I had to park outside over night, I would be worried and probably not sleep well. Hopefully, there will be a fix soon.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Mold, mildew, rust, and corrosion. It will happen.


 That is the truth especially if you live here in Georgia, mold grows anywhere and anywhere


----------

